# My Revolver is Having Issues



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I was finally forced to admit today that my S&W 686's issues may not be the ammo. It's sort of like my Sig - I can't imagine it would have any problems.

Ok, I had it on the range today and it was accurate as usual. But at least one round in the cylinder each time wouldn't fire. I took the unfired rounds and inspected the primers. Instead of the nice dent on some of the primers, these all had one little pock mark instead. So I loaded them back into the revolver and decided to tempt fate. They all fired off without any issue, and this time around I fired them all single action just for good measure. 

So a few theories were pushed my direction from my co-workers and a few customers.

1. The ammo had primers that were too hard. Which may be true, but this has been going on for a while now and it has been three different kinds of ammo. However, the gun is flawless with .38s. I normally put .357s through it. Not sure if that matters.

2. A screw was loose which resulted in light strikes. I let a customer I know pretty well take off the grips and tighten the trigger pull up on it. We didn't test fire it because I was out of ammo, but I'll test fire it next week. I have a few .38s, but I want to try .357s because those are where the problem is.

Do you have any other ideas of what it may be? If this doesn't work out with the screw tightening, I'm going to try a few more types of ammo. If it is still acting up I'll probably take it to the gunsmith. But I'm open to any other ideas if you may have them.


----------



## old frank (Dec 25, 2006)

The mainspring screw under the grip should always be completely tight. Many folks will loosen or even file down the screw in order to get a lighter trigger pull and what they will usually get will be light strikes.

Tightening down the screw will most likely fix the problem for you. The rounds firing in SA when they would not fire in DA also confirms this pretty well.

Lots of times on a revolver that has had the trigger and innards reworked by a professional will suffer from light strikes also. I have had such revolvers that will only reliably fire in DA with Federal primers which are the easiest to light off. It is a trade off for fast DA shooting in competition.

Good Luck and give us an update of your next range trip.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool, then hopefully the customer I let play with it fixed it and I just didn't get to check it out. I'll most definetly let you know how it goes when I get a chance to get it back out on the range. If the storm tomorrow isn't too bad I may be taking it to another range just because.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Besure you clean under the exjection rod real well. If it misfires again mark that cylinder and keep firing until it misfires again and see if its the same cylinder. If its the same cylinder you'll have to send it back to S&W to get it refurbished and aligned. More than likely since you tighten the spring on it, it will be OK. Take that screw out and put some Loctite blue or purple on it and run it back in. They do loosen up once in awhile. Good luck.


----------

